# Intuos4 Software Not Cooperating with Mac OSX 10.5.8



## Hannahmm (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been googling this problem but I can't find anything about it. Please help.

I just got an Intuos4, XL, at work and when I plugged it in, all of the buttons lit up, pressure sensitivity was working in Photoshop CS4, everything, no drivers needed. The only thing that didn't work was pressure sensitivity in Illustrator CS4, so I tried to install the driver, thinking that would help. (I later looked up the problem and found it was a setting in Illustrator I needed to switch instead, and kind of facepalmed.)

Upon clicking the 'install' button on the driver CD, the program launched then immediately crashed. I submitted a bug report, then opened the program files, found 'install.pkg' and manually installed the tablet driver from there.

Now the Intuos4 has zero pressure sensitivity in all programs, is slow, has no buttons lit up at all, has only the tiny 'on' button on, and I can't seem to uninstall the driver. Resetting the computer, unplugging and re-plugging the tablet do not work. I should have just let it work the first time!

What do I do?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you opened the system preferences and looked for it's settings there?


----------

